# HD DVD: Blu-ray Camp Spreads Lies, Misinformation



## Jason Unger

*HD DVD: Blu-ray Camp Spreads Lies, Misinformation*

_While LG and Warner Bros. were making headlines at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) for their solutions to possibly end the high-definition DVD format war, the Blu-ray and HD DVD camps were busy duking it out. I sat down with representatives from both sides for in-depth interviews._


"It's all lies."


So said David Chaplin, manager of the HD DVD Mobile Experience, when I told him I had sat down with representatives from the Blu-ray camp at CES and wanted to get the HD DVD camp's perspective on the format war.

 


"There's nothing worse than misinformation," said Chaplin, arguing that support for Blu-ray isn't as rock-solid as the camp would have you believe.


For example, Samsung -- developer of the BD-P1000 Blu-ray player and recently announced BD-P1200 -- is not squarely in the Blu-ray camp, Chaplin argued, because of the company's M55 laptop computer, which includes an HD DVD drive.


"That tells me Samsung has lost all faith in [Blu-ray]," he said. "It shows their lack of confidence in [it]."


The Blu-ray storage capacity advantage -- 51GB HD DVD discs aside -- is a "moot point," he said. "I can't think of any title that would need more space, from a studio's standpoint," said Chaplin. A disc like King Kong, he argued, is over 3 hours long, and the movie, commentary tracks and more fit on one 30 GB disc.


For more on the interview with the HD DVD camp, check out
http://www.cepro.com/news/editorial/17509.html


----------

